# Trainer Wanted....



## Julia Tompson (Mar 27, 2006)

I am looking for a trainer to work with my 6 month old GSD.... there are no resources in the Maine area so I have decided to look around for training / vacation potentials... 

Who do you guys recommend. 

My goals are personal protection... the dog must be tolerant of a large extended family and 3 small children (my pup loves kids). 

My long-term goals are Schultzhund and ASR.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

You are always welcome to come to Florida and train with my guy. He won't ridicule you for having a showline and he'll work any dog to whatever extent they are capable of if they aren't a chicken.


----------



## Julia Tompson (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Mike... Who is your trainer now? I though you and Patrick had an informal group going? 

I know that I do not have the expertise or time to train my pup completely... but if someone could give her/me a good foundation I am sure we could go Gold LOL. 

I actually have two pups I am interested in training. One is mine and one is of the same litter... co-owned with a friend of mine.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Or you could always come to Augusta, Ga and train with Jerry and I ........


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Julia, we would love to have you.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Patrick, Mike and I are an informal group, but we don't really do training per-say. We havent met in a while because the weather is too hot to mess with it, but normally we just work the dogs for fun. Mike's trainer is extremely good, and has some beautiful dogs. I've seen him work with Cujo only once, but I can tell you from when I first met Cujo until now, he is a COMPLETELY different dog!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Julia, where are you located?


----------



## Julia Tompson (Mar 27, 2006)

We are from ME. 

I emailed Matt this moring with some questions. Should I forward them to you as well?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You can cc me as well if you like.


----------

